# How do I clear the windows media player library?



## VgtPrncfllSy (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't figure it out, and I can't mass highlight anything.


----------



## hammer1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Open media player
Tools:
Options
Privacy
Delete history & cache
Click on library
Put "check in box"...Delete files from pc when deleted from library
Back to main screen
View
Go to
Library
empty we hope!!!


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

VgtPrncfllSy said:


> I can't figure it out, and I can't mass highlight anything.


Why do you want to do this? If you have files in the "My Music" folder they are going to create a library list in the WMP.


----------



## VgtPrncfllSy (Mar 29, 2005)

Fixed it.


I was having a problem where I would be playing a song and it'd give me an orange ! next to it when it was done and wouldn't continue. Works now. I had to reimport everything.


----------

